# Rat in my growoom



## zem (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a growroom window behind it a table which holds my flood tray, where I had plants in small pots that I am keeping as strains. Suddenly I find a plant falling down with its stem almost entirely nibbled through, then I noticed several others that have something eating on their stem. I immediately suspected a rat or mouse, and decided to transplant them and to cut clones from the fallen one. I did so and kept inspecting. Then I find right in front of the window door damning evidence! Rat **** right in front of me, then I observed entire leaves that had been eaten! I went and bought a good rat poison took one chunk that is 1.5"x1.5" size and placed it right next to the poo infront of the window, when I observed other more fresh droppings as well. One day passed and there was no sign of anything, I suspected it might have fled. Then the next day that was yesterday, I saw that the cube had been nib bled and a small piece eaten out of its corner. This poison does not kill instantly so that the rat does not know what is making it ill. The same day at night I go in, I see that the cube had been snatched down to the corner with about half of it eaten! Today I went in, I turned off the fan and made an easy escape route for the rat that way. I am worried that it dies inside where it would make horrible odours before I can find it. This poison also acts slowly so it makes the rat do stupid things, so the next time that I went in today to turn the fan back on, I heard a noise then the damn thing ran across the wire that is in the room next to my growroom and it freaked me out. Although I intentionally knock and bump and do commotion to scare it into hiding as I am going in, this time it is disoriented. It went to the corner behind the door and hid behind or inside a rug that is rolled up straight there. I looked and it had eaten a lot of leaves maybe trying to self medicate from poisoning. I turned the fan on and jumped out of that tight space. Before it was poisoned, it did not scare me because it used to hide whenever I was in. Now I am only hoping that it finds its way out before it dies. I am scared to go inside but I really have to. I guess that I will wear some thick clothing like a jeans jacket and be careful not to corner a poisoned rat. The poison is guaranteed to kill it but it could take 3 days. I had never thought about this pest before. Unchecked, it can destroy an entire growroom in a week easily. Just wanted to share with you


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2017)

I would flat out die. I would be dead under my plants. I can do snakes and spiders no prob, but a mouse makes me act so ridiculous. I would die if a rat was in my grow. zem, don't go back in there without a hazmat suit on. Oxygen tank, etc. 

Let us know what happens... this is freaking me out. good luck. Let us know.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2017)

Load up a little peanut butter on a spring trap and you know when you get'm and you can get'm outa there. I never cared for poison just cuz you can't control where they die... in your case you may have to load the trap with weed cuz now that they have a taste.....
Good luck!


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2017)

Ditto... a spring trap is where I would go. 

Good luck. I freaked out when I found a tiny field mouse in my room once. LOL


----------



## Kraven (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dRSsnbvfVY


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

You should have used a rat trap.


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I would flat out die. I would be dead under my plants. I can do snakes and spiders no prob, but a mouse makes me act so ridiculous. I would die if a rat was in my grow. zem, don't go back in there without a hazmat suit on. Oxygen tank, etc.
> 
> Let us know what happens... this is freaking me out. good luck. Let us know.



I get what you are saying about acting ridiculous, like what the brown cockroach does to me. It is not that I am scared of rats, it is that  the place is tight and I sense there could be real danger if the rat is cornered and poisoned. I still have not dared to open the door since the last time. I came here to regain my strength, I have to go in one more time. I will put a hat and long jeans sleeves, no gloves. I will make it as quick as I can.


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Load up a little peanut butter on a spring trap and you know when you get'm and you can get'm outa there. I never cared for poison just cuz you can't control where they die... in your case you may have to load the trap with weed cuz now that they have a taste.....
> Good luck!



Lol I hope it don't eat buds as well. until now it only ate leaves


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah well I should have used a trap maybe, but it is too late now. I just have to wait for it to die


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2017)

Kraven said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dRSsnbvfVY



That's so funny


----------



## zem (Jul 23, 2017)

I went in and to my surprise I found that the entire poison cube is now gone! I am afraid that there might be more than one rat in there, or that the same rat ate all of it in 2 days


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 23, 2017)

zem said:


> Yeah well I should have used a trap maybe, but it is too late now. I just have to wait for it to die



Why is it too late to set a spring trap?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

zem said:


> I went in and to my surprise I found that the entire poison cube is now gone! I am afraid that there might be more than one rat in there, or that the same rat ate all of it in 2 days



Or you got mutants who are immune to rat poison.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Load up a little peanut butter on a spring trap and you know when you get'm and you can get'm outa there. I never cared for poison just cuz you can't control where they die... in your case you may have to load the trap with weed cuz now that they have a taste.....
> Good luck!



Right on the money. Use Traps. 
Poison can leave them in your walls and places you cant get too untill its to late. The smell ,,not to mention maggots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2017)

I can see no reason that you cannot still use a trap.  As I live in farm country with fields everywhere, we always have mice (I have never caught one munching on my cannabis though).  I never use poison like Decon for several reasons, but mostly because I have seen what it does to critters.  Even mice and rats do not deserve to die like that.  Also, mice and rats do not have the mental capability to understand that you have left them an escape route.  When startled, they are going to seek safety, which to them is somewhere they can hide--the big outdoors does not look safe.  I don't really think it sounds like the rat was necessarily disoriented--just acting like rats and mice do.  I run into tons and tons of critters in crawl spaces.  While it won't hurt to wear heavy clothing and gloves, I doubt that you are going to be attacked.

As a side note, when you find the dead rat, please dispose of it in a way that other  animals (like dogs and cats) that scavenge do not find and eat it.  If you killed it with poison, any animal eating the dead rodent can be affected by the poison and become very sick or die.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2017)

I agree with THG. I have hunted and killed for food.  I have killed animals that could harm my family of crops,,,but i have never used poison. Animals should never suffer like that regardless of what they have done. Spring traps are very quick. Or use cage traps like i do with animals and take them somewhere far away and release them. Rats i kill with spring traps and dispose of them. By the way,,they love grapes.


----------



## zem (Jul 25, 2017)

I am afraid that there can be more than one rat. I am normally not scared from them but I am finding it difficult to stay in the tight space knowing that there are rats in there that can startle me at any second. I am 100% sure that they were munching on my plants. I suspected a rodent before I saw any droppings. I did not use a trap because I have seen them work to catch a couple of rats then the others learn and stop falling into it and then it needs some time to install and inspect, time that I did not have, knowing that they were eating the plants and knowing that I am overly busy with a work project.   It is quite a serious problem to me because I am unable to work in my growroom at all. I am going in like scared holding a stick making some noises and always edgy. It is not fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry zem, i hope you can put traps everywhere and catch them all. yikes.. Good luck, i am on your side.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

Geeze, would you hurry up and set some traps and catch these things. This thread is freaking me out. Every time I read it I get chills. LOL

There's not a lot that scares me and I have picked up things that the Croc Hunter wouldn't touch. But, rats freak me out. LOL

Do you have a flute?


----------



## zem (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Rose, I am glad that you understand me. It is looking worse... I have no time for this. I was scared to go in because I heard something move. I need to go in it is tight and there are rats. I will try again have to turn on the lights. It is worse than I thought. Wish me luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2017)

My word zem, I dont want to sound bitchy, but put on your big girl panties and deal with this.  Do you think it was not scary for me to go into dark dirty crawl spaces with rodents, bugs, snakes, mold, and filth all the time?  Just deal with these rodents, fix where ever they are getting in and be done with it.  I understand being afraid, but truly your risk is minimal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

:rofl: you guys are killing me. Fraid of a little Rat. Must be the size of a dog.  LMFAO
I can picture Zim in The growroom with a M16 shooting the place all to hell,,plants and all.
When the smoke clears the rat is setting in the corner smoking a joint. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

Get suited up Zem, we are all on your side vs the rats... You can do this.  Let us know... Hackerman and I are waiting for the all clear report.


----------



## zem (Jul 25, 2017)

LOL ok you can laugh all you want but I went in and turned on the lights. I don't want to   debate about poison vs trap but what I meant when I said that it is looking really bad is because I placed 5 poison pills and they vanished then 6 more and they also vanished! Setting so many traps then disposing of the rats is not an option because I have no time for this. Reminds me of a report I once watched about the worst jobs in the world, the rat killer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FekJQkuqcA Don't want to end up like that


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Where and how the hell is that many rats getting into your Growroom? A freaking fly couldnt get into my Growroom when i was growing unless i opened the door and let him in. I had negative preasure in my room that sucked the door closed.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My word zem, I dont want to sound bitchy, but put on your big girl panties and deal with this.




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Any rat pics?    ostpicsworthless:



:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm with zem how many are eating that poison???? OMG it could be a gang of rats.  You do need to make your grow tighter huh, but you know that. At this point i would call the ghost busters... Seriously, can you show us the damage of the plant?   Can you pull all your plants out and take a look?


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

Hopefully, the rat is not taking all this poison outside where neighborhood pets can get in it. Not sure if you're rural or urban.

Where is the Pied Piper when you need him.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 25, 2017)

duct tape works well too. stick some bait in the center, and wala!!! caught in a sticky trap. a spring trap is best i think, as far as how fast it kills.   i only wish a slow death on some people i have met, not rats or other such beasts


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

Thats a good one dog. I loves my Duct tape. Got all kinds and colors.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

Send 'im packin'... 

View attachment smoking_rat_by_nik159-d99l2pq.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## zem (Jul 26, 2017)

This is not fun at all! The rats seem to not like eating my weed anymore. Maybe they think that it is the reason for them getting sick. However, they ate a big plant that i had near my clones I mean they munched the entire thing and there are droppings all around it. I counted at least 15 poison pills missing and 2 big poison cubes as well. This is a pic of one munched up plant. I will try to take a pic of the ornamental plant that they munched. It freaked me out. 

View attachment 20170726_051428.jpg


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

My experience has always been that if there's one rat, there's probably more.
Stop putting poison out. If several rats eat it and die inside your walls or under the floor, the stench will drive you out of your house (one way to mask pot odors I guess).
It's no work to set a trap and then pick it up when there's a dead rat in it. 
It takes less time than setting out little pills and cubes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2017)

I still want to know how the hell rats are getting in a growroom that should be sealed? Why cant you fix where they are getting in?????


----------



## zem (Jul 26, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> I still want to know how the hell rats are getting in a growroom that should be sealed? Why cant you fix where they are getting in?????



WH the growroom is not sealed and I can fix the points of entry but I have to get rid of the infestation at first. I have an ongoing project that is consuming all my time, so that I barely have time to go in a couple of minutes in the morning then same in the evening. As soon as I am done with my project, I should be able to fix the openings which are many because it is a big area has many windows doors drains exhausts...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2017)

good luck zem.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2017)

Good luck my friend,,,hope ya get them before it becomes like the movie with that kid that controlled them.  Cant remember the name,,but the rat was called BEN.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 26, 2017)

:angrywife:I think maybe the movie was called Ben too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah, i remember Michael Jackson sang the song about Ben 
oh there was another movie called Willard.


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2017)

Look at that, they ate what was once a big plant. They left so many droppings all around and in the pot. This plant is seated on a shelf that is at my eye level. I am only saying this to justify to you why i was not comfortable and a little scared going in there, because they could pop right in my face not just on the floors. Anyway, it seems like your encouragement made me more brave and I am much less scared while going in now. Also I think that I got them all or most, because of all the missing poison, and then they had not eaten any more poison since yesterday. 

View attachment 20170726_193153.jpg


View attachment 20170726_210315.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2017)

I just got off a gig and I'm pretty drunk but.... I don't think that's pot you're growing. LOL

Never seen a pot plant like that.


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I just got off a gig and I'm pretty drunk but.... I don't think that's pot you're growing. LOL
> 
> Never seen a pot plant like that.



lol yeah I mentioned before that they seem to have stopped eating the weed they think it is the cause of them getting ill, so I have this ornamental plant near my clones they ate it all. I now removed it from there altogether. Anyway, the poison is still there this time, I think they could be gone or maybe a few remaining. I guess it is time to set some traps soon and close the openings. I have rat glue. What I don't have is time. Maybe tomorrow I will free a couple of hours for that, I hope!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2017)

They ate the poison cause they had the munchies.  Lol
Never heard of plant eating rats or mice. Very weird. Also havent seen but one rat in my yard in 7 yrs and my stupid dog caught it in a storage room and brought it to the backdoor and scared the crap out of my wife who is deathly afraid of mice, much less a big rat. But i honestly have never in my life seen one eat a plant in my garden. Although i have seen them in trees eating those bean pod looking things. Nasty basterds.


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2017)

jeez I detected new rat presence! 2 of the big cubes are eaten with small scraps of it left evidence that it was nibbled there and not taken away. there are no droppings in that spot however, I saw two very new BIG droppings right near my plants on the edge of the flood table! There is poison cubed and pills that are left behind, evidence that the rats are not that numerous anymore I guess. I am pleased but surprised that they are not touching the plants anymore. By the way, rats eat EVERYTHING! And they have different tastes to things. Some even eat wire insulation, wood and what else. The poison is made to taste like almond, apples and such. I will deal with this tomorrow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2017)

Those look like cow pie **** in there zem. Big rats you got there. Good for you for being brave. you got this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2017)

I have no doubt those are pot bellied pigs,,not rats. :rofl:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 27, 2017)

I still say it's gonna take traps to deal with these bad *** rats or squirrels...


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like rat, not squirrel. 

http://www.abeepestpro.com/differences-types-of-pest-droppings-****.htm


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> I have no doubt those are pot bellied pigs,,not rats. :rofl:



OK, forget the picture I posted previously. So, now, we are dealing with this? 

View attachment pig-with-cannabis1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2017)

Thats it Hackerman,,,thats the bastages eating her plants. Gotta get that place sealed or bigger traps. Lmfao


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2017)

lol they are popping these big poison cubes like they were m&m's. I tied one to a full gallon of paint. now if the gallon falls, we surely have a pig 

View attachment 20170727_194434.jpg


View attachment 20170727_194703.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 27, 2017)

Another tried and true way to get rid of mice and rats is to get a cat!
Mr B keeps us clean and free of those critters... 

View attachment IMG_1172.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2017)

Those rats would eat your cat. They are Zombie Rats . They eat poison like candy. :rofl:


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 27, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Those rats would eat your cat. They are Zombie Rats . They eat poison like candy. :rofl:



Could be WH. Zem, you might think about writing a book about your encounter.
Might be a movie deal in it!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you Marijuana Passion, I have not laughed this hard at a thread since the wild raccoon in south SF years ago. Had to read the thread to the husband I was laughing so hard, made him curious.

Get some traps as soon as you can. Get a cat. Dang rats.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 29, 2017)

Any dead rats yet?


----------



## zem (Jul 29, 2017)

lol you guys are making me laugh. It is not an option to keep a cat in there unchecked. Yesterday I set my first trap using peanut butter, but I am not seeing any recent evidence of rat presence. I can neither see nor smell any dead rats so far. The poison works in a way that dehydrates the body and makes the odours less, supposedly. I will not be doing any major cleanup by myself. Once I have dealt with the rats, I will continue the cloning then remove all plants and get a worker to help me clean up. I was removing the box that contained rat glue from the upper shelf and i saw it had droppings on it, as well as the entire shelf. I need some time before I can clean up the room. I cannot be 100% sure that there are no rats before I do a major cleanup. I will set more traps with different bait. Right now I absolutely need to regain my courage, go clean up the shelf that I use for cloning and that is filled with rat poo, and cut and place my clones in there. This is the most tight and farthest point in that infested area.


----------



## zem (Jul 31, 2017)

I detected the stench of dead rats in there,  inside my growing chamber and another in my intake duct. I have dead rats in at least those 2 areas. I probably had to do that in order to save my plants. I only hope that what had happened is past and that I learn from it, and that I get it fixed once and for all. Right now I have to worry about finding and removing the dead rats.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2017)

Yep,,i knew finding those stinking bastages was gonna be a job. Hope they aint in your walls.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 31, 2017)

As always, the best defense is offense. Get a cat, he doesn't have to live in the grow room but he should be able to rid your whole house of rats/mice just by making his presence known. Plus he/she will be good company...


----------



## yarddog (Aug 1, 2017)

i used to have so many chipmunks they stole a entire 5 gal bucket of pecans within one day. now my cats go outside and my rodent population has gone down dramatically.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

I use these and they rock.....A24 rat traps.

Made in Australia, human and works very well....each co2 cart for the trip hammer will shoot the ram 24 times so each co2 cart kills 24 squirrels / rats /mice. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQEmtAJcqv8


----------



## yarddog (Aug 1, 2017)

here is what zem needs. "redneck rat trap" or any rodent, maybe a small dog too. haha
i used some like this in jail, only we did not think of using a can with the bait, i bet that works better than just bait in the bottom of the bucket


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> I use these and they rock.....A24 rat traps.
> 
> Made in Australia, human and works very well....each co2 cart for the trip hammer will shoot the ram 24 times so each co2 cart kills 24 squirrels / rats /mice.
> 
> ...



lol yeah it sure is knocking em down. imo overkill for dang rats


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2017)

yarddog said:


> here is what zem needs. "redneck rat trap" or any rodent, maybe a small dog too. haha
> i used some like this in jail, only we did not think of using a can with the bait, i bet that works better than just bait in the bottom of the bucket



Oh damn, I wish I had seen this one before I had em rotting and stinking the place. Where were you yarddog?


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2017)

This is a video for the redneck trap that yarddog suggested. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SIlYiiCGLI


----------



## yarddog (Aug 1, 2017)

sorry zem, i come around with a good idea every now and then.    ever hear the term, "day late and a dollar short?   thats me!!


----------



## zem (Aug 2, 2017)

Up until now, the smell is still contained. My number 1 worry is not to make enough stink to alert anyone. Up until now the smell is not becoming much more potent if I may say and I cannot go around searching and cleaning. They contain nasty microbes and I am not disturbing the bodies. I think they are dead inside my intake ducting that is lined with insulation, that I guess is perfect for them to hide in.  I am preparing an emergency excavation plan for my plants so that if I had to I will remove them all outside. I am also sure that I have something dead inside my growing chamber where I first saw the rat droppings. That place cannot be entered except through a tight window, I cannot enter when the smell is still there. The smell is close to the exhaust so this is far from stinking the indoors, and I doubt that it can reach someone in the outdoor and alarm them. I hope that it is only a couple of rats that are decomposing. I read that it can take up to 3 weeks for them to decompose


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2017)

decomposing rats! yuck!  Is it hot there? traps next time... maybe keep a trap set all the time?


----------



## zem (Aug 2, 2017)

well the grow area itself is not specifically hot but the weather is now hot, and there is very good ventilation


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2017)

Yep,,thats what i thought was going to happen. Dead stinking rats in places you dont want them. Yuk


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay so like every ordeal, it has to have an end, and so the smell is now dissipating. By merely placing my tshirt over my nose, I was barely able to detect any smell left, and the one that was the first one that ate poison inside my growing chamber is like gone. I need some time before I will have a chance to empty the room and clean up. I will do a major re-design for the entire room that I wanted to do for a while. Cheers!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2017)

The bad thing about rats and mice,,, if they can get their heads through the hole, they WILL get their bodies through. I have them continuously getting into my house from the fields beside my house. I have to keep traps set. They make a trap that you can pick up and release the dead critter without ever touching the critter. I bait them with Pnut butter as they cant resist it. Haven't had them in the grow. Ive had fire, flood, bugs, and fungus, but no critters yet.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2017)

Here ya go. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071ZF2VZJ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
this is the trap for you. make them walk the rolling log and fall into a bucket of water to drown. My wife used the sticky traps at work but quit using them because she had to listen to the critters cry when they got caught on the trap. I like the traps that look like alligator clamps. Quick and squeekless.


----------



## zem (Aug 15, 2017)

HP I will be using this trap anytime that I need it in the future. Unfortunately, it is now too late that the rats are all dead, and the smell is dissipating more every day.


----------



## zem (Aug 17, 2017)

Oh damn, the worst thing just happened. Some flies apparently got in and laid some eggs and now I have flies all over. I cannot go in because they just exploded within a couple of days from first sighting. I grabbed a household pesticide spray, shut the exhaust and just nuked em fast and escaped. I don't want them to transmit any diseases. I have no buds whatsoever in there. I hope this keeps them controlled at least some time that I really need before I can evacuate everything from in there. I will now turn on the exhaust. I left the lights on to keep the flies inside. This is not a good experience...


----------



## zem (Aug 18, 2017)

I have the flies controlled I am glad to say. This has got to be the worst experience that I ever had in my growroom, even though I am not really growing any buds at this time, just keeping some small plants as strains in an automatic feeding system. I had my room flooded like a sinking ship and it was an easier experience than these damn rats. It was my first time that I deal with them indoors, I normally have bait stations designed for rats which are boxes that rats can enter but not cats and rats cannot carry poison outside like these http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/rat-bait-stations-c-21_333.html?page=all They do great to keep outdoor rats away but it is horrible to use in an enclosed space and IF I ever encounter this problem again, the rotating log trap would be the method of choice to try


----------



## Ron (Sep 3, 2017)

Rats are really hard to deal with and whats worst is they multiply fast if not removed on their den. In our house we use glue traps, we caught most of them but they just keep on coming. Good luck to you Zem.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 10, 2017)

Zem, get a strong vacuum cleaner and go in there with that running. if any mice pop out, suck them up with the vacuum while sucking up the droppings.


----------



## zem (Sep 10, 2017)

LOL HP it is very soon that I will have the chance to evacuate everything from in there and tear and remodel it. There are no new signs of any rats I am glad to say


----------



## sopappy (Nov 28, 2017)

"I looked and it had eaten a lot of leaves maybe trying to self medicate from poisoning"

thank god for a little comic relief, what a nightmare thread
the poison makes them thirsty, they may die in there instead of going out to look for water. 

Maybe leave them something tastier to eat than your plants.
what about those ultra sonic pest things?

OMIGAWD, I missed some pages, so I start backwards and hit the fly thing
jezus kryst, I'm outa here


----------

